# Lancaster nut



## blue_halloween (Mar 2, 2007)

hi my names andy and i live in the netherlands, i love lancasters bombers and aircraft from this time period i like to... big headedly think im a historian of the dambusters raid having spent many years combing through german dutch and uk archives for information of the missing lancaster AJ-K that went down here in holland in my research ive built up quite a collection of books and artifacts, and im in the process of rebuilding a full lancaster main cockpit panel using modern aluminium but original clocks, if any members have close up photos or even parts please dont hestitate to get in touch ... thank you


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome to the site mate.


----------



## blue_halloween (Mar 2, 2007)

thanks mate a gday


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome to the site. I am sure someone here can help. Lanc surely can as soon as he gets his ass back onto the site.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't think he's comin back anytime soon, Adler.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 2, 2007)

K9kiwi has put lots of stuff about Lanc on this site here is one thread




http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/inside-lancaster-6171.html


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 3, 2007)

Have a few photos taken in my Dad's Lancaster from 1944/45 maybe of help to you Andy


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello and welcome from another Aussie!


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 3, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> I don't think he's comin back anytime soon, Adler.



Why what has happened to Lanc Matt?


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 3, 2007)

Did you know that on this day in 1942 (March 3rd), this was the first combat operation for the newly deployed Lanc?


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 3, 2007)

No I didn't Sys but thanks for info


----------



## Bf109_g (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi blue halloween.

My great uncle and second cousin (who's 83), flew in Avro Lancasters in the Pathfinder Force in WW2, and AJ-K, ED934G, was flown by P/O V.W. Byers, a Canadian.


----------



## Jared (Mar 3, 2007)

Welcome mate. Looking foward to getting to know you.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 5, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> Why what has happened to Lanc Matt?



Dunno. But I suspect he is pissed. Look at the last time he has posted. About a month ago. THAT is NOT like Lanc. Either we ran him off or he is just testing us. I wouldn't put it past Lanc to do the latter either. I will be very sorry if he is gone.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 5, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Dunno. But I suspect he is pissed. Look at the last time he has posted. About a month ago. THAT is NOT like Lanc. Either we ran him off or he is just testing us. I wouldn't put it past Lanc to do the latter either. I will be very sorry if he is gone.




Maybe he found a girlfriend (and not the one thats says "baaaaaaaaa baaaaa")


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 5, 2007)

Wonders never cease Sys. You saying Lanc went from goats to guppies in the space of a month


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2007)

CC should know something (if anything)...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2007)

I sent him a few emails. I wish CC would give him a call or something. I think they live in the same town or something.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 6, 2007)

I PMd CC about a week or two ago. CC runs into Lanc on campus every now and then. He said he would ask next time he sees him. I'm hoping he has just been too busy with his Westland helicopter apprenticeship.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2007)

I hope so too.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 6, 2007)

Just hope its nothing serious and Lanc is ok


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 6, 2007)

Bruised ego perhaps.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh that hurts Matt. Bruised Egos


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 8, 2007)

Yep


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 14, 2007)

Not one of us hasn't had the BUMPUS EGOUS at one time Matt, I was once asked which university I had gone to. I replied College of Life School of Hard Knocks


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah. I had a similar situation where a Honeywell manager asked me to do something (of which I won't name) and not say anything to anyone about it. He implied I was hired to work on Mk48 torpedos (if I recall the weapon product correctly), asked me to mix with his staff and we would go out to lunch. BS I say to that. I asked about his comment imediately. A gal on his staff mentioned it in his presence and I took the long ferry home. Best thing that ever happened to me.

In hindsight, if I was a litigous ***** I could have made a killing.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 15, 2007)

its ok Matt understand. I had one of my managers giving me some lumps for something I was suppose to have done wrong. I hadn't. but got lumps any way. At the end of the session he asked me what I thought. So I told him. I said to him when I first joined Railways a bloke said to me never trust management. Manager asked me if my attitude had changed and hoped this meeting had improved since I first joined. I said not today it hasn't. Funny thing is I am still in the job and they sacked the Manager and promoted him sideways from train crew division. He was causing more problems then fixing. HAHA. Life is a BITCH but you get over it


----------

